# Sunnybrook Interior wood codes



## Butkus (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a 2007 Sunnybrook Titan 32 RLFS.  Sunnybrook/Winnebago tells me my interior wood trim color is either Wendy Oak or Autumn Maple.  Anyone know how I confirm which of the two is correct?


----------

